# Good deal on amazon!



## Junior Bear (Sep 2, 2008)

A friend just notified me of some auto glym hd wax kits on amazon £11.50 delivered!

http://amazon.co.uk/dp/B001FEISS6


----------



## Hasan1 (Jul 1, 2011)

The pic is a pump


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Junior Bear said:


> A friend just notified me of some auto glym hd wax kits on amazon £11.50 delivered!


Is this the genuine article at that price? have had a few bargins on Amazon but that seems very cheap


----------



## Junior Bear (Sep 2, 2008)

Seems to be genuine 


What pic?

I've just ordered two sets. The reviews seem legit. It states 75% off. Would be rude not to buy some


----------



## Hasan1 (Jul 1, 2011)

If you look at your basket befor paying it shows a pic of a pump not hd wax


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Junior Bear said:


> Seems to be genuine
> 
> What pic?
> 
> I've just ordered two sets. The reviews seem legit. It states 75% off. Would be rude not to buy some


Is this the kit as no mention of MF & Applicators etc


----------



## Junior Bear (Sep 2, 2008)

Hasan1 said:


> If you look at your basket befor paying it shows a pic of a pump not hd wax


All looking good from where I am

And yes product description states

1x pot of wax (150g)
2x red applicators
1x hi tech finishing cloth

They have over 19k gold star reviews too


----------



## R7KY D (Feb 16, 2010)

Just got me 2 , see what turns up , if it's not what is says back it goes


----------



## luke123 (Mar 30, 2010)

Just send it back if its not right (distence selling regulations)


----------



## Hasan1 (Jul 1, 2011)

Just ordered 1 see what happens thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Izzy1 (Aug 15, 2012)

I have just ordered a set also. just before payment you get a picture of a pump but once it's approved you get the actual kit.


----------



## Davemm (Mar 9, 2009)

none left


----------



## Junior Bear (Sep 2, 2008)

Ah damn! Must have caught on pretty quick then


----------



## Grin (Jun 13, 2012)

Dammit. Sold out!


----------



## gm8 (Apr 25, 2011)

Price:	£31.95

in stock but price changed


----------



## luke123 (Mar 30, 2010)

Think the seller has removed as it wont let me buy now


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

Arghhhh, must of just missed it as was there on search then wouldn't let me pay


----------



## Junior Bear (Sep 2, 2008)

2 sets of Ag hd wax kits £25 each delivered loooool


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Good find and well done those that got it. It's a good wax and a no brainer at that price.

Thankfully the deal was gone as I don't need more wax lol


----------



## TJenkos (May 6, 2009)

Bugger


----------



## Junior Bear (Sep 2, 2008)

I feel bad now


----------



## heavyd (Jun 11, 2006)

Tanks for the tip off, managed to order a set


----------



## scotty76 (Nov 12, 2011)

It'll be interesting to see if you get these, remember this?

'£50 iPad' advertised by Tesco will not be honoured


----------



## Junior Bear (Sep 2, 2008)

Tbh the tesco situation was probably on a x5000 bigger scale than a few 50 pots of wax


----------



## Russ and his BM (Jan 1, 2008)

A mate of mine bought 2 solid state drive off amazon. Reduced from £750, to £3.50 ( yes, three pounds fifty!) delivered, each.

I'll be interested to see what happens. Internet errors have to be pulled before they take your money. Once they have taken your money, they have agreed and entered into the transaction, so have to honour it. If so, my mate's laughing!

A great site for discounts on amazon, just google amazon discount finder and go to the money saving expert link.


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

my mrs finds stuff like this - sometimes they honour it before they realise sometimes they refund it


----------



## Nally (May 30, 2012)

says £31


----------



## Junior Bear (Sep 2, 2008)

Nally said:


> says £31


It is now yes, read all the posts mate. It changed within about ten minutes of this thread being up. Had to be quick!


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

It is great amazon i buy loads off there, my canon lens in jessops would be £270 i paid £130 by just finding it at right time, and when it come its all genuine brand new


----------



## Junior Bear (Sep 2, 2008)

Had confirmation that both sets have been shipped


----------



## Hasan1 (Jul 1, 2011)

Just had a email to say its been shipped


----------



## VenomUK (Oct 13, 2011)

Price has been changed now.


----------



## iPlod999 (Jun 23, 2012)

Dispatched at £11.44. 

I'll let you what shows up through the post.


----------



## heavyd (Jun 11, 2006)

Has anyone had anything through the post yet?


----------



## iPlod999 (Jun 23, 2012)

Nope. 

I'm going to do a unwrapping video.


----------



## Hasan1 (Jul 1, 2011)

heavyd said:


> Has anyone had anything through the post yet?


Not yet


----------



## mr.t (Oct 1, 2010)

damn i only just noticed this post lol i was too slow.I currently have a quarter let though so should last me probarbly til middle of next year.Ive had 1 tub for 2 years lol.Lasts ages!


----------



## bero1306 (Jan 24, 2011)

£32.65 now and its defo not worth that.


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

bero1306 said:


> £32.65 now and its defo not worth that.


Why is it not worth £33?


----------



## Junior Bear (Sep 2, 2008)

It's worth £50 IMO


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

Junior Bear said:


> It's worth £50 IMO


Id say so too, i get excellent finish and protection with in comparison to same priced waxes


----------



## Junior Bear (Sep 2, 2008)

Just had an email about a refund for £11.43. 

Can they do that?!


----------



## bero1306 (Jan 24, 2011)

rob_vrs said:


> Why is it not worth £33?


Very simple. You can get a can of Fk1000p delivered for £20.00 and its just as good a shine, Better protection and bigger tin.

I rest my case. :lol:


----------



## bero1306 (Jan 24, 2011)

Junior Bear said:


> Just had an email about a refund for £11.43.
> 
> Can they do that?!


Oh yes


----------



## Junior Bear (Sep 2, 2008)

I'd rather have the product that they have said thu despatched!

Quite negative in this thread aren't you lol


----------



## scotty76 (Nov 12, 2011)

From Amazon's T&Cs...



> When you place an order to purchase a product from Amazon.co.uk, we will send you an e-mail confirming receipt of your order and containing the details of your order. Your order represents an offer to us to purchase a product which is accepted by us when we send e-mail confirmation to you that we've dispatched that product to you (the "Dispatch Confirmation E-mail"). That acceptance will be complete at the time we send the Dispatch Confirmation E-mail to you. Any products on the same order which we have not confirmed in a Dispatch Confirmation E-mail to have been dispatched do not form part of that contract.


Not sure what the deal is for Amazon sellers.


----------



## Junior Bear (Sep 2, 2008)

Whatever happens, it was worth a try


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Junior Bear said:


> I'd rather have the product that they have said thu despatched! l


 You are not having much Joy with detailing purchases through Amazon lately.


----------



## Junior Bear (Sep 2, 2008)

Tips said:


> You are not having much Joy with detailing purchases through Amazon lately.


Your fukin right there!


----------



## iPlod999 (Jun 23, 2012)

Still showing dispatched. No refund email. 

Fingers crossed.


----------



## pxr5 (Feb 13, 2012)

bero1306 said:


> Very simple. You can get a can of Fk1000p delivered for £20.00 and its just as good a shine, Better protection and bigger tin.
> 
> I rest my case. :lol:


You could say that about a lot of waxes though, most of which are a lot more expensive than HD.


----------



## heavyd (Jun 11, 2006)

Oh well, I got the dispatched email, and now I've got the refund email.
Was a nice thought anyway.........


----------



## Russ and his BM (Jan 1, 2008)

Not sure that's legal. Once they have taken your money and entered into the agreement, they HAVE to honour it. Oh well.


----------



## iPlod999 (Jun 23, 2012)

Refund email received tonight. 

Oh well.


----------



## inkey (Jan 22, 2010)

Anyone who get the refund try and argue this with amazon would be interesting


----------



## heavyd (Jun 11, 2006)

inkey said:


> Anyone who get the refund try and argue this with amazon would be interesting


Yep, got nowhere. They said contact the seller.
The seller stated that they refunded me due to a technical glitch and they can no longer supply the wax as it is out of stock.
Amazon rules state the seller can refund if they have no stock left......


----------



## Junior Bear (Sep 2, 2008)

I argued too, got the same reply.

Yet they have it in stock at £33.....


Ah well!


----------

